
Self-driving shuttle in Las Vegas got into an accident on first day of service - tempestn
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/8/16626224/las-vegas-self-driving-shuttle-crash-accident-first-day?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
basicplus2
TLDR

Truck pulls out from side into path of self driving bus, bus stops, truck
keeps going and "grazes" bus

~~~
tempestn
Yeah, definitely a bit click-baity. Wasn't a dangerous situation or anything
like that. Does illustrate the type of edge case that needs to be solved to
get from 90% to 100 though. Also posted because I wasn't aware there were
fully autonomous vehicles carrying passengers already, outside of the Uber
tests.

------
foxyv
I think this really highlights the need for backing cameras on human operated
vehicles.

------
tempestn
I'm disappointed she didn't parachute into her back yard.

~~~
tempestn
Oops, posted in wrong thread.

~~~
King-Aaron
I'm intrigued as to what your comment was in relation to though

~~~
tempestn
This video: [https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/8/16613228/uber-flying-
car-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/8/16613228/uber-flying-car-la-nasa-
space-act)

It was posted yesterday; noticed it in 'new' when I posted this.

